# What's wrong with my blower?



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all. I have an older model of this blower and for some reason, once I get it started and squeeze the throttle, it runs at a very low speed. I cleaned the air filter, took the carb apart and clean it really well, replaced the fuel fitler, and put a new spark plug in it. I can't seem to figure out what's wrong with it. Any ideas? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Just an idea. I don't know about your particular model, I can only speak about mine. Mine has tuning screws for this purpose, idk if your older model does or not. Click on link. It might be of help to you. 

Others will be along with more advice/suggestions. Thanks.

how to tune a gas leaf blower


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ethanol.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

jmon said:


> Just an idea. I don't know about your particular model, I can only speak about mine. Mine has tuning screws for this purpose, idk if your older model does or not. Click on link. It might be of help to you.
> 
> Others will be along with more advice/suggestions. Thanks.
> 
> how to tune a gas leaf blower


Mine requires a special tool to tune it, but I don't know what it is. There are two screw like pieces with really finely threaded heads. 

Jesse


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Hi all. I have an older model of this blower and for some reason, once I get it started and squeeze the throttle, it runs at a very low speed. I cleaned the air filter, took the carb apart and clean it really well, replaced the fuel fitler, and put a new spark plug in it. I can't seem to figure out what's wrong with it. Any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


just a thought , is their a spark deal in the muffler ? it may be clogged ? i thank most have one to keep the risk of a fire from maybe spark's ?? take muffler off and start and see it it run's fast


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

del schisler said:


> just a thought , is their a spark deal in the muffler ? it may be clogged ? i thank most have one to keep the risk of a fire from maybe spark's ?? take muffler off and start and see it it run's fast


Good idea. I took the muffler off the other day and sprayed it really well with brake cleaner, but I didn't try starting it after I took it off. I'll try this. Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## gary300 (Mar 28, 2014)

Also, try putting NEW gas in it. Old gas can cause problems, especially in small engines.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

gary300 said:


> Also, try putting NEW gas in it. Old gas can cause problems, especially in small engines.


It's got new gas in it. Thanks though.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Clogged muffler is a good bet. Crack it open and take out the spark arrestor screen.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

PoleCat said:


> Clogged muffler is a good bet. Crack it open and take out the spark arrestor screen.


How can you get it apart? I didn't notice any way to do it when I removed it the other day.

Jesse


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

PoleCat said:


> Clogged muffler is a good bet. Crack it open and take out the spark arrestor screen.


There was a spark screen on it by the way. I took that out and cleaned it really well, but it had zero clogs.

Jesse


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

PoleCat said:


> Clogged muffler is a good bet. Crack it open and take out the spark arrestor screen.


Another thing to note is that when I push the priming bulb a few times and then start it, it runs really fast for like 3-5 seconds and then drops way down where it eventually dies. It does this every time I prime it.

Jesse


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> Another thing to note is that when I push the priming bulb a few times and then start it, it runs really fast for like 3-5 seconds and then drops way down where it eventually dies. It does this every time I prime it.
> 
> Jesse


Drain most of the fuel and keep the fuel fill cap off and try to run. You may have a plugged vent.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

47_47 said:


> Drain most of the fuel and keep the fuel fill cap off and try to run. You may have a plugged vent.


Where would this vent be?

Jesse


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

jpearson311 said:


> Where would this vent be?
> 
> Jesse


 It's on the fuel cap itself, try leaving the cap loose when starting it. If the vent is plugged it'll run for a bit and shut off, not saying that's your problem, just an easy thing to check.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

well if when you first prime it then it runs high then bogs down it sounds like its running out of gas or vacuum leak. id take the carb off and clean it out. make sure theres nothing in there or the little needle isnt sticking. it is a two stroke right ?


----------

